# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  موقع يحول التاريخ الميلادى إلى هجرى والعكس

## قلب مصر

أخوانى الأعزاء أعضاء منتدانا الكرام
صادفتنى مشكلة النهاردة وأنا أقوم بالبحث عن معلومة
وكنت أريد أن أحول فيها التاريخ الهجرى لتاريخ ميلادى كى  أعرف التاريخ الهجرى الذى كنت أبحث عنه ما المقابل له ميلاديا
وطبعا وجدت نفسى سأقوم بعمليات حسابية من جمع وطرح كى أستدل على التاريخ

المهم عثرت أثناء بحثى على موقع يحول التاريخ الميلادى إلى التاريخ المقابل له هجرى
والعكس صحيح أى يحول التاريخ الهجرى إلى التاريخ المقابل له ميلادى

اعتقد أنه ممكن ينفع الباحثين فى التاريخ أو من لديهم شغف بمعرفة اليوم الذى ولدوا به ميلاديا يقابل أى ايام السنة الهجربة 
وفى النهاية اتمنى أن يفيدكم هذا الموقع  فى بحوثكم ودراستكم إذا احتجتوه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اختي الفاضلة ام يوسف 
فعلا الموقع مهم جدا لينا الباحثين في التاريخ
دائما سباقة لفعل الخير
دمتي بالف خير و كل سنة و انتي و الاسرة الكريمة بصحة و عافية انشاء الله
و عيد سعيد عليكم*

----------


## somaaaa

شكرا ليك ى كتير
جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## akaza

شكرا موقع حلو أوي

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جميل خالص الموقع ده يا أم يوسف
تسلم ايدك
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة

----------


## قلب مصر

> *شكرا اختي الفاضلة ام يوسف 
> فعلا الموقع مهم جدا لينا الباحثين في التاريخ
> دائما سباقة لفعل الخير
> دمتي بالف خير و كل سنة و انتي و الاسرة الكريمة بصحة و عافية انشاء الله
> و عيد سعيد عليكم*


طب الحمد لله انى قدرت اقدم أى مساعدة للباحثين فى التاريخ
وارد جزء من خدماتك الجليلة يا أستاذ معتز اللى بتقدمها لينا على طول فى المنتدى
 من خلال المواضيع الجميلة

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا ليك ى كتير
> جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


اهلا بيك يا سوما
الف شكر لتواجدك الجميل 
ويارب يكون الموقع نفعك 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا موقع حلو أوي


اهلا اكازا
الف شكر لتواجدك الجميل

----------


## قلب مصر

> جميل خالص الموقع ده يا أم يوسف
> تسلم ايدك
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


الله يخليك يارب يا ميمو
الحمد لله ان الموقع عجبكم
كل سنة وانت بكل خير

----------


## ahmssobh

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## قلب مصر

> جزاكى الله خيرا


أهلا بيك عبد الرحمن
ربنا يكرمك وينصرك أنت وكل ابناء فلسطين

----------


## الاخ الاكبر

يا جماعه بدي اعرف كم يكون التاريخ الهجري في هذا التاريخ الميلادي4/4/1991

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا جماعه بدي اعرف كم يكون التاريخ الهجري في هذا التاريخ الميلادي4/4/1991


أهلا بك أخي الكريم
التاريخ الموافق ل 4 أبريل 1991 ميلادي
سيكون 18 رمضان 1411 هجري
كل عام وأنت بخير
 :f2:

----------

